# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  routerboard out of space

## grigoris

Πώς κανω update ενα mikrotik που εχει τιγκαρει? Netinstall μονο?

no space.jpg

----------


## geolos

Μείωσε αυτά που έχεις στο package list και κρατά μόνο τα απαραίτητα - δες για παράδειγμα ένα άλλο IF σου
Την κολλήσει και εγώ και ακολούθησα αυτό που σου πρώτη να παραπάνω 


Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## RpMz

Αρχικά πάρε ενα backup και άδειασε ότι έχει απο το Disk. 

Μετά απο το packelist ξηλώνεις πράγματα και δοκιμάζεις update. Αν δεν σε αφήνει, τότε netinstall.

----------

